# British citizens in Spain urged to make correct use of European Health Insurance Card



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

A campaign to explain how British citizens in Spain should use UK-issued European Health Insurance Cards (EHICs) has been launched by the UK Department of Health and the Valencia Health Authority.

The EHIC Campaign aims to greatly raise awareness among British citizens and Spanish healthcare staff in the Valencia Autonomous Community over the next 15 months. The innovative partnership between a UK government department and a Spanish regional authority has been recognised by the European Union, which is funding the campaign.

Launching the campaign in Alicante, David Pennington, Head of the Department of Health’s International Healthcare team, said: 

“Many British citizens living in Spain are confused about how to access state healthcare and many use their EHIC cards when they should be accessing healthcare in another way. This campaign explains who can use a UK-issued EHIC and what it’s for. It also tells people about other ways to access state healthcare in Spain, depending on their circumstances.”

What you should know about the UK European Health Insurance Card 

The UK European Health Insurance Card should only be used to access medically-necessary state treatment during the course of a temporary stay in Spain. It does not provide access to all state treatment but for those in Spain on a temporary stay, it is the correct way to access state healthcare. 

However British citizens who live mainly in Spain should change the way they are registered, because for them the UK European Health Insurance Card is not the correct form of health cover. The new EHIC marketing and advertising campaign will explain how to do this. 

The campaign will also explain to the administrative staff of the Valencia Health Authority how the UK covers its citizens in Spain and how the UK reimburses Spain for the cost of medical care provided to British citizens.

British citizens can find comprehensive information on the use of EHICs at Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain. An extensive radio and newspaper advertising campaign will further promote the correct use of EHICs, and leaflets will be distributed through health centres and at public events. 

There will be 18 public talks, starting in Denia on 27th February and in Orihuela Costa on 28th February. More details can be found on the Health Care In Spain | Working through the British consulate looking to offer information on health care requirements for UK residents living and working in Spain website. 

Some two million British tourists visit the Valencia region every year and there are an estimated 300,000 British residents in the region, some 40% of the total in Spain. Although the campaign is centered on Valencia, much of the information is relevant to British citizens across Spain.

UKinSpain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

it's great to hear what we've been saying over & over again 'from the horse's mouth' as it were 

thanks UKinSpain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> it's great to hear what we've been saying over & over again 'from the horse's mouth' as it were
> 
> thanks UKinSpain


I seem to remember someone in the last few days asking why bother changing the EHIC card, and this is why. Because you're supposed to "access healthcare in another way". And maybe they're actually clamping down on it


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

What about getting treatment in the UK once you are in the Spanish system?

I have what I assume is the Spanish equivalent of the EHIC card called a TSE (Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea) which I think is just the same system but the opposite way round.

I'd like to know if this is recommended to UK citizens living abroad for when they travel within Europe, particularly back to the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> What about getting treatment in the UK once you are in the Spanish system?
> 
> I have what I assume is the Spanish equivalent of the EHIC card called a TSE (Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea) which I think is just the same system but the opposite way round.
> 
> I'd like to know if this is recommended to UK citizens living abroad for when they travel within Europe, particularly back to the UK.


yes, that's exactly what you need - that's the Spanish version


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

" The campaign will look to inform British nationals in Spain about the correct way to use the European Health Insurance Card ('EHIC') "

Jointly funded by the Uk dept. of Health & the Valencian health authority.



Only one problem with all this is that everyone in Valencia will know what is what. All the other regions will ignore it , like Andalucia where when you show a Valencian health card whilst working away they tell you that it is not acceptable & you need an EHIC to be treated in Andalucia. You have no hope .

Wasn't it Playamonte on here who had that happen to him ?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

... and then just to add to the confusion, there is this...

2011 EU regulations - Living abroad and EHIC - NHS Choices

This latest missive from *ukinspain* has been posted on various Spanish Expat forums but the poster never comes back to answer any questions arising from his / her posts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

whitenoiz said:


> ... and then just to add to the confusion, there is this...
> 
> 2011 EU regulations - Living abroad and EHIC - NHS Choices
> 
> This latest missive from *ukinspain* has been posted on various Spanish Expat forums but the poster never comes back to answer any questions arising from his / her posts.


but those rules changed last year......


this thread was to advise everyone about the meetings, the first of which is next week in Denia - some of my friends will be going

they've just posted another thread about the new website - take a look at that


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

xabi... Thanks for that... I wasn't querying the use of the UK issued EHIC in Spain... the rules on that are pretty well understood I think. 

I have just read through the new thread and a couple of points arise...

1) This new arrangement has been set up between the UK and the Valencian Health Authority, but given the autonomous nature of Valencia, how do these arrangements affect those who live elsewhere in Spain? The website explains that the arrangement with the Valencian Authority has been set up because that region has the highest percentage of ex-pat Brits but I would have thought that any arrangements made by Valencia would be specific to Valencia. For the thousands of expat Brits elsewhere in Spain, the same confusion will continue to occur...

2) From the 'What We Do' page of the new website, it would appear that a UK Issued EHIC is still required for pensioners who seek medical attention whilst visiting the UK on a temporary basis. It does not explain what, if any, validity a Spanish Tarjeta holds in respect of the UK...

I'm not trying to be confrontational here, merely asking the question. *ukinspain* have a habit of throwing these posts into expat forums but never stick around to answer any questions or comments that arise... remember the Orwellian or UK Stasi proposition that we should report any suspected recipients of benefits they were not entitled to. Some pretty lively responses on this and other forums but the OP didn't respond at all...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

whitenoiz said:


> xabi... Thanks for that... I wasn't querying the use of the UK issued EHIC in Spain... the rules on that are pretty well understood I think.
> 
> I have just read through the new thread and a couple of points arise...
> 
> ...


you could try sending a PM - that sometimes brings them back to a thread, or e-mail directly from the UKinSpain website


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> xabi... Thanks for that... I wasn't querying the use of the UK issued EHIC in Spain... the rules on that are pretty well understood I think.
> 
> I have just read through the new thread and a couple of points arise...
> 
> ...



1) It will apply to Valencia . Every where else will carry on as before & Parts of Andalucia will still stick up the finger as usual.

2) That is because a UK pensioner , resident in Spain , gets his healthcare in Spain paid by the UK using a UK EHIC. Therefore he needs to make sure he has it when visiting the UK:

3) The poster posts the posts. They are not required to think nor paid to answer questions. They don't have the authority to make comments , nor will they make any that would leave them exposed to being incorrect.


----------

